# Car import



## 44danno (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi guys. If I import my car and pay all relevant taxes/costs.
Is there a length of time I need to keep it, before I can sell it.
Thanks karl (also posted on spain page).


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi,

If you search and read the answers they are on this forum (several times) for you to discover. Sorry but I'm not going to do that for you.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

If you pay the matriculation fees/tax then you can sell it straight away but if you take advantage of the new immigrant tax free concession then you have to keep it for 12 months or repay the fee/tax you previously avoided


----------



## Pgmills (Jan 19, 2015)

travelling-man said:


> If you pay the matriculation fees/tax then you can sell it straight away but if you take advantage of the new immigrant tax free concession then you have to keep it for 12 months or repay the fee/tax you previously avoided


You might find that is 5 years unless the rules have changed recently.


----------



## 44danno (Sep 25, 2011)

travelling-man said:


> If you pay the matriculation fees/tax then you can sell it straight away but if you take advantage of the new immigrant tax free concession then you have to keep it for 12 months or repay the fee/tax you previously avoided


Thanks Steve as always your a legend and a gent.
Kindest regards Karl


----------



## 44danno (Sep 25, 2011)

Strontium said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you search and read the answers they are on this forum (several times) for you to discover. Sorry but I'm not going to do that for you.


Thank you for your reply.
Kind regards karl


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Pgmills said:


> You might find that is 5 years unless the rules have changed recently.


Rules changed in the 2017 budget & you now only have to owned it for 6 months instead of the previous 12 months, now have 12 months to begin the process instead of the previous 6 months (despite the 6 months in/out rule) and how have to keep it for 1 year instead of the previous 5 years. 

However, if you matriculated it before the 2017 budget then the old rules still apply.


----------

